# So Does Obama Know His Place Now?



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.

First question, what place does our President need to be in?

Second question, was this a dog-whistle race-baiting code word or not?

Why/why not

Boehner Should Reject Obama's Request for Joint Session Speech


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Sep 1, 2011)

Rush is a racist bought off a-hole...he knows his audience.....many thanks to him...


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Sep 1, 2011)

It's an illustration of our trouble making, ratings above all, controversy mad, real fact free, idiotic, corporate media though....


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Rush is a racist bought off a-hole...he knows his audience.....many thanks to him...



His audience is the ENTIRE GOP though.

They all kneel before his altar.

That's saying something...and it ain't nice.


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

naturegirl said:


> Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD



Can you answer the original question....what's Obama's place?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 1, 2011)

I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



His place is the same as Jimmy Carter's.  A hope that could have been, but he missed his chance.............he blamed it on someone else once too often.  He had no experience coming in to this, we were ready for new blood, the change.  However he's too self absorbed to be any more than a has been. 

Too bad, he was quite charismatic in the beginning.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Sep 1, 2011)

I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit



He's winning.

Only the rabid RWers are falling for their BS...and this is all willful ignorance. Nothing more than that.

The Republicans just THINK they are winning, as usual, but come 2012 they will see what a big L they will receive.

It will make 2008 look like a joke.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.



Remember the previous Administration's constant wail meme...."You can hate/dislike the President, but you must respect the Office?"

No sooner they said that than they threw it out the door now that we have a black Democrat in Office. Funny that.


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



on the front lawn with a lantern


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.



Well Billy Boy took care of that when he disrespected the Oval Office with his young intern.  Yea, it used to be a respected position.  When the left said it was no big deal, I guess it isn't any more.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> First question, what place does our President need to be in?


Back home in Chicago.


MarcATL said:


> Second question, was this a dog-whistle race-baiting code word or not?


It doesn't matter what he says.  You'll claim it's racist anyway.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> hellofromwarsaw said:
> 
> 
> > Rush is a racist bought off a-hole...he knows his audience.....many thanks to him...
> ...


I don't listen to Rush.  

So it looks like you're fulla shit.  As usual.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> ...



So what are you suggesting, that what Rush said was or wasn't racist?

Man up.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.
> ...



Here's your new avatar:


----------



## Trajan (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...



you're asking us why rush limbaugh said something? who the fuck knows and who cares? but you, of course, who needs another inane no where topic..... got it.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


What the hell is it with you damned leftists, thinking you're entitled to everything?  

You need to man up.  Screeching "Racist!!" at everything you don't like is just mindless butthurt.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I think we can all agree it's only a matter of time until Rush starts referring to the President as "boy".


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Will you answer the question or will you continue to bark at the moon like the mentally insane circus barker you are?


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



what's this *we* shit?

you got a mouse in your pocket, boy?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Hasn't  he done this already? If not, I'm surprised.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Trajan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



How about you answer the first question. Forget the second since it gives you so much trouble.

Howaboudit?


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Sep 1, 2011)

70% of the country hate the disfunction in DC and they're seeing the Pubs as the source more and more. The debt ceiling thing was key...


----------



## DontBeStupid (Sep 1, 2011)

del said:


> you got a mouse in your pocket, boy?



Since you don't know my age or ethnicity, I'll let this slide, champ.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



I don't think that Obama knows his place at all!

He's the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES!

He doesn't seem to realize that with that comes an awful lot of power - he relys on politics as his only means. He keeps over compromising and caving in to the repugs at every turn.

The result is: The repugs have no respect for him at all.

He needs to learn to put the repugs in their place, which he should have done in his first 2 years. Now it's a lot harder.

He, like most liberal politicians, don't want to offend anyone, but you're not EVER going to implement progressive change without pissing a lot of people off.

I wish Hillary Clinton had been elected - I think she was just dying to piss off repugs!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit



awww, poor wittle Obama, he just can't win. I need a tissue. 
We watched you people tear Bush to shreds for eight yrs, and he "gave in" to Democrats and look what it got him. They did just what they are doing now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



It's not in the white house maybe dog catcher. his place is being a comminity organiozer he's needs to get back to what he did best. His place is to take the direction from the people he pay him his salary.


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you got a mouse in your pocket, boy?
> ...



one would think gender would be the determining factor, sis.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...









So, how's your little tantrum working out for you?

Not too good, looks like.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

Richard-H said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...


Oh, if ONLY we could crown Obama king!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL!!!

Daveman knows the answer to the question of Lush Rimbaugh's racism, so he REFUSES to answer it.

Figures.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.
> ...



Hey Dumb ass? It has absolutely nothing to do with the color of his skin. Never has. He was not vetted at all by a fawning press, he thugged his way to the nomination. And he thinks he can strong arm anyone that opposes him. Simply isn't working.

He claimed a change, he claimed an open honest dialogue and Government, the most open ever. How did he start? By hiring lawyers to hide his and his wife's past. By refusing to release a simple document called a birth certificate and hiring lawyers to prevent its release.

His government has hidden so much stuff that one can openly laugh at his claim he was going to have a n open transparent Government.

Add to that he used the Party to ram through legislation over 60 percent of the people opposed. He rammed though a stimulus bill that the dems claimed was so crucial there was not time to even read it. Then he did not sign it for days cause he was on a trip.

He attacked a cop without knowing the facts. A local cop no where near the White House.

He announced that returning vets were a threat for terrorism while refusing to do anything about a southern porous border. So open that thousands of Terrorists could have already crossed it.

He claimed if we just passed the stimulus unemployment would not exceed 8 percent. He claimed the stimulus was shovel ready jobs. He funneled Government money to Unions. He funneled Government money to a group that was cheating the electoral process.

He is illegally using Government Agencies to thwart the will and Constitutional power of Congress. He wages war with out approval of Congress. And is gearing up for another illegal war.

His Justice Department illegally ordered gun stores to sell weapons to Mexican cartels. They made absolutely no effort to track weapons they claimed were being tracked to stop said Cartels.

Knowing they sold thousands of weapons to Mexican cartels he then had his Justice Department release a claim that 90 percent of the weapons found at Cartel crime scenes in Mexico were illegally obtained in the US. KNOWING that the ATF ordered them sold. Knowing that the 90 percent was a fake statistic since it only included weapons that the Mexicans chose to disclose and only applied to those identified not the ones unidentified.

Shall I go on?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you got a mouse in your pocket, boy?
> ...



So using boy when refering it to a black is racical is that what you are hinting too?


----------



## DontBeStupid (Sep 1, 2011)

del said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Right. Because calling an older African-American male a "boy" is choosen solely because that person is male.

You should stop now.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Daveman knows the answer to the question of Lush Rimbaugh's racism, so he REFUSES to answer it.
> 
> Figures.



Dood, you're incapable of having an original thought of your own.  You're not qualified to determine what I'm thinking.  


Besides, you just proved me right:  You'd claim anything he says is racist anyway.  Good job, asshat.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Well Obama is younger.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Sep 1, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You're either under 18 or new to this country.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...


No point.  Marc's Truth Shields are up.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit
> ...



Gave in to what and when?

And we respected him when he needed it, which was 9-11 and what did he do? Use it as an opportunity to attack the guy and country that fought his dad instead of the REAL country and people that the attacks came from.

He spent the country into oblivion which we are NOW feeling and reeling from.

He DESERVES to be torn to shreds on a DAILY basis. Surely you agree.

Or do you think he deserves some kinda meddle for the "bang up" job he did? 

....Well?!??


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Well Marc, while you were fishing, it appears daveman caught you.  Whoops.


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



because i have secret powers and know who the fuck you are, right?

if you can't keep up, stay on the porch, sis.



i do admire the irony inherent in your choice of screen name though.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".

I am disappointed in Obama, but I'm still holding out hope.  Maybe he is playing chess while the right is struggling with checkers.  We'll see...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Glad you commented

What a fucking racist such a good democrat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo666foKnHs]Jimmy Carter calls Obama "BOY" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!
> ...



Lookit...he CAN'T answer the question. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!







Sad really. *SMH*


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Actually, white guys do call each other 'boy' all the time. It's a kind of affectionate friendship sort of thing.

Black guys are WAY over-sensitive about it.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...


Sure, you can go on. However, anyone can visit the nearest RW blog for those bogus talking points.

Knock yourself out.

How did he "thug his way" into office?

LoLing @ "attacking a cop" WOW!!! What a whopper. 

I wonder what swill will you spew next.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

Is this a Tea Party...?


----------



## McDowell's (Sep 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit



He caused the conflicting schedule. He should be the one to fix it. He's not God, he doesn't have the right to pop a squat on Congress. You think we should all get down on our knees and kiss his ass for him correcting a situation HE caused? You have very low standards.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He used backroom deals to thug his way to a win in the primary. Clinton was cheated by super delagates he used backroom deals and strong arm tactics to support him.

I guess you are to retarded to remember "beergate" Keep proving your ignorance.

As for the rest I see you did not even try to deny it.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

I say Obama knew exactly what he was doing with the schedule - and he knew from the beginning that he would change it.  He just wanted to hear the right squeal.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".
> 
> I am disappointed in Obama, but I'm still holding out hope.  Maybe he is playing chess while the right is struggling with checkers.  We'll see...



The only thing worse than being perceived as "weak" is being perceived as "the angry black man." Obama is very keenly aware of that. Remember the whole Rev. Wright debacle? Boy did those RWers do everything within their power to make that stick to him, but because Obama's so smart and deft, he didn't allow it to. He played them as the fools they are.

If you don't believe me, just look at American history. Namely Jackie Robinson. Now, many know/knew that Jackie was NOT the best player in the league at the time, but yet he was chosen. You know why? It was because of his demeanor. He was THE original Mr. Nice Guy. He had the character it takes to humble himself and just let stuff slide, even the most wrong and vile stuff thrown his way, like spitting, being called the N-word, threats to his life, etc. all for just being black. That's what was needed for the first black player in the MLB. You know who was actually THE best player in the league at the time? Glad you asked....Satchell Paige. He would whoop them all in his sleep and twice on Sunday. However, he was way too cocky. He would have only enraged the whites. Therefore he was not chosen.  Look it up.

White people weren't ready for that sort of attitude then, and they aren't ready for it now. Obama's the right President for the right time. He's playing it PERFECTLY.

You'll see.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".


My, my -- scratch a leftist, find a fascist.


Lakhota said:


> I am disappointed in Obama, but I'm still holding out hope.  Maybe he is playing chess while the right is struggling with checkers.  We'll see...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> He used backroom deals to thug his way to a win in the primary. Clinton was cheated by super delagates he used backroom deals and strong arm tactics to support him.



I agree that Hillary was cheated, but I blame that on the DNC - not Obama.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Oh, I can answer it.  But you wouldn't like my answer.  

That's because you've already made up your mind, and there's absolutely nothing that would sway you.  You're closed-minded.  And not very bright, either.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...


in a mud hut in Kenya!!


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Is this a Tea Party...?


Coffee Party.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

McDowell's said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit
> ...



  Heresy!  Sacrilege!  Outcast unclean!


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> I say Obama knew exactly what he was doing with the schedule - and he knew from the beginning that he would change it.  He just wanted to hear the right squeal.


Judging from his record, he always plans to fail.


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> I say Obama knew exactly what he was doing with the schedule - and he knew from the beginning that he would change it.  He just wanted to hear the right squeal.



then he's even more stupid and politically tone deaf than i thought.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I always was told it doesn't make sense to reason with a fool. So I won't.

LoLing at "attacking a cop." Boy if that isn't the biggest whopper I've heard.

*LOL!!!* 

"Backroom deals" BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!







CLASSIC!


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> The only thing worse than being perceived as "weak" is being perceived as* "the angry black man." *Obama is very keenly aware of that. Remember the whole Rev. Wright debacle. Boy did those RWers do everything within their power to make that stick to him, but because Obama's so smart and deft, he didn't allow it to. He played them as the fools they are.
> 
> If you don't believe me, just look at American history. Namely Jackie Robinson. Now, many know/knew that Jackie was NOT the best player in the league at the time, but yet he was chosen. You know why? It was because of his demeanor. He was THE original Mr. Nice Guy. He had the character it takes to humble himself and just let stuff slide, even the most wrong and vile stuff thrown his way, like spitting, being called the -word, threats to his life, etc. all for just being black. That's what was needed for the first black player in the MLB. You know who was actually THE best player in the league at the time? Glad you asked....Satchell Paige. He would whoop them all in his sleep and twice on Sunday. However, he was way too cocky. He would have only enraged the whites. Therefore he was not chosen. Look it up.
> 
> ...



Yes, I totally understand your "angry black man" comment, and I have considered that several times.  Still, it would be nice to occasionally see some Van Jones courage.

I hope you're right...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

del said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I say Obama knew exactly what he was doing with the schedule - and he knew from the beginning that he would change it.  He just wanted to hear the right squeal.
> ...



Why would you think that?

If he knows how they will react and is playing them in a way to make them do and act just like he wants and expects to expose them to the American voters...isn't that genius in motion?

Why would you think or say otherwise?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2011)

His place is NOT *above* Congress. 

"Please fetch my Congress now" -- is not the respect for that office either. 

I not a true fan of Rush -- but I listen enough to know he is not a racist or biggot.. There's more to the quote than the snippet you posted. 

Supply the context or quit posting one-liners out of context with tiresome accusations.. Just like the stupid "black cloud" controversy. How desparate are you to distract? I really can't take more than 11 of these "outrages" a week...


----------



## yidnar (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".
> ...


the sub human Obama ape did nothing to dispel suspicion about his racist affiliation with the animal rev wright !!the left wing white apologist media ignored the facts!!......just what in the hell do you think white Americans owe your sorry black ass??


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > The only thing worse than being perceived as "weak" is being perceived as* "the angry black man." *Obama is very keenly aware of that. Remember the whole Rev. Wright debacle. Boy did those RWers do everything within their power to make that stick to him, but because Obama's so smart and deft, he didn't allow it to. He played them as the fools they are.
> >
> > If you don't believe me, just look at American history. Namely Jackie Robinson. Now, many know/knew that Jackie was NOT the best player in the league at the time, but yet he was chosen. You know why? It was because of his demeanor. He was THE original Mr. Nice Guy. He had the character it takes to humble himself and just let stuff slide, even the most wrong and vile stuff thrown his way, like spitting, being called the -word, threats to his life, etc. all for just being black. That's what was needed for the first black player in the MLB. You know who was actually THE best player in the league at the time? Glad you asked....Satchell Paige. He would whoop them all in his sleep and twice on Sunday. However, he was way too cocky. He would have only enraged the whites. Therefore he was not chosen. Look it up.
> >
> ...



Well...you see what happened to Van Jones right?

And he wasn't even angry...just driven to a cause.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> 
> "Please fetch my Congress now" -- is not the respect for that office either.
> 
> ...



You should know better anything negative towards obama is racist.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> 
> "Please fetch my Congress now" -- is not the respect for that office either.
> 
> ...



I posted the link to the ENTIRE transcript you racist POS!

Pray tell what context i"he needs to know his place" is?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> I not a true fan of Rush -- but I listen enough to know he is not a racist or biggot..



If he isn't a racist or biggot - why does he thrive on inciting racists and biggots?  Don't say the money.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Well...you see what happened to Van Jones right?
> 
> And he wasn't even angry...just driven to a cause.
> 
> Trust me on this one.



Good time for me to announce - this is what Van Jones is up to now.

Rebuild the Dream | A Hub for the American Dream Movement


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...




Sure does. He learned that it kinda takes away from your important speech on the Economy, if you try and play a silly Political Trick with it's Scheduling. Obama was very smart to agree to Thursday, He knew he cover was blown and everyone knew he was playing Political Games asking for the same time as the Debate. 

I know you being a white hating, Racists yourself. Think when they say Put in his place that they are talking about his Race, But what it is really about is Obama being an arrogant asshole with little respect for the Opposition, and even less for our Constitution.

Obama is the President of the United states, Not the King. He word is not law, He can not just do as he pleases. Period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> ...



What did I tell you flacaltenn we have a good example of just how far the obama defender will go.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



It probably didn't occur to you that Rush is playing you.

And you respond perfectly.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

Obama will likely stroll into his second term, because he has no sane competition.

The Definitive Guide to Racism, Sexism, and Homophobia in the 2012 Republican Primaries (So Far) | | AlterNet


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



Thanks to the RW moonbats, a new precedent has been set to deny the President his due respect for the scheduling.

It's gonna come back at them...in spades. Watch.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > I not a true fan of Rush -- but I listen enough to know he is not a racist or biggot..
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't a racist or biggot - why does he thrive on inciting racists and biggots?  Don't say the money.



If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree. 

You guys can keep making excuses for him all you want, but he looked like a Partisan Hack ass pulling that stunt. By Deliberately picking that day, He turned what should have been a serious Policy speech on the Economy into just another silly political Stunt. He was very wise to quickly accept Thursday and not make a big deal about it. He did so because he and his people realized just how bad this little stunt made them look and were wise enough to bow out of it.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > I not a true fan of Rush -- but I listen enough to know he is not a racist or biggot..
> ...


Now you listen here you lying RW a-hole.

This so-called "liberal blog site" is actually Rush Limbaugh's OWN WEBSITE!

Boehner Should Reject Obama's Request for Joint Session Speech

Why must you RWers LIE so effin much.

It's sickening!

*spits on the floor*


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Horse shit.  The white house tried to pull a fast one, and got called on it. They knew the debate was already scheduled.  Send them a box of tissue.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Pure BS, you actually think this is the first time a President has asked to address congress and not gotten the first day he asked for? Please.

You do realize he was asking to address a joint session less than 2 hours it goes into session right? They do not even go back into session until wed at 630 PM. 

You have got to be delusional if you think this episode favors Obama. He turned a serious Policy speech into a silly Political Game, and everyone knows it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Well...you see what happened to Van Jones right?
> ...



WOW look at all those groups that support a known communist
Move on dot org and the daily KOS that can't be right they are so non partisan and give the facts.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Obama will likely stroll into his second term, because he has no sane competition.
> 
> The Definitive Guide to Racism, Sexism, and Homophobia in the 2012 Republican Primaries (So Far) | | AlterNet


----------



## McDowell's (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Because it was so blatantly obvious that he purposefully scheduled the speech to cause drama that he looked like an egocentric asshole who would rather play cheap political games than actually do some real work.

So even if that was his intent, it failed miserably with anyone that has half a brain (hint: that's not you).


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I am hardly RW there big guy. I know you libs think anyone who does not agree with Obama is a far right Nazi, But your wrong. If you look at my beliefs one by one you can call me nothing but a moderate. The only thing I even come close to RW on is fiscal Issues, and defense. So screw you bud. 

 Read the whole thing ass hat. Get some context. I listen to Rush enough to know 2 things for sure. He is an arrogant blow hard, and he is not a Racists. He hates Obama sure enough, Because of his Arrogance and his Left wing Agenda, Not because of his skin color.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Please post evidence of a sitting President being denied scheduling rights before.

Thanks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...


once again the weak minded at the drop of a hat run as fast as they can to the old lib industry standard....the race card.
That giant sucking sound is not jobs moving south of the border. It is your credibility.
'Nuff said.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Obama will likely stroll into his second term, because he has no sane competition.
> 
> The Definitive Guide to Racism, Sexism, and Homophobia in the 2012 Republican Primaries (So Far) | | AlterNet



In the words of Ronald Reagan that help to get him re-elected



> Are you better off now than you were four years ago


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> ...



So I'm a racist POS for posting on your thread?? You're confused. And not much good to your cause. 

I told you that it was very arrogant and disrespectful to just "summon" Congress without coordinating dates.

  Now I'm gonna *fix * arrogant and disrepectful by bestowing upon you the honor of being the very FIRST USMB member on my IGNORE list..


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree.



Top 10 Rush Limbaugh Racist Quotes | News One


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Obama will likely stroll into his second term, because he has no sane competition.
> ...


Who you gonna believe:  Me, or your own lying bank account?

/Obamabot


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



LOL  DENIED?  What f'in planet do you live on. He can do as he wished. He just didnt like the possibility of himself being played as the hack he is.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

McDowell's said:


> Because it was so blatantly obvious that he purposefully scheduled the speech to cause drama that he looked like an egocentric asshole who would rather play cheap political games than actually do some real work.
> 
> So even if that was his intent, it failed miserably with anyone that has half a brain (hint: that's not you).





Charles_Main said:


> Yep, Read the whole thing ass hat. Get some context. I listen to Rush enough to know 2 things for sure. He is an arrogant blow hard, and he is not a Racists. He hates Obama sure enough, Because of his Arrogance and his Left wing Agenda, Not because of his skin color.



Yeah...sure. 

*Degenerate jagoffs dabothayaz*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Good one


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Dam, Charles Main KNOWS Rush isnt racist.  Well, shit...Case closed then


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Explain how he was denied anything. Be specific. Be sure to point out how he was prevented from having the speech on what ever day he wanted and how those that "denied" him had that power to FORCE him to change the schedule.


----------



## McDowell's (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> > Because it was so blatantly obvious that he purposefully scheduled the speech to cause drama that he looked like an egocentric asshole who would rather play cheap political games than actually do some real work.
> ...



So that's your defense that his strategy was 'genius'? Well done dumbass.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Rush Limbaugh Racist Quotes | News One



Rush makes me sick. I cannot fathom how he has an audience.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




And welcome to being number X of the list of rabid RWers I've mentally abused into submission...and in RECORD time too. I must be getting better.

Good riddance to bad rubbish!!!

*spits on the floor*


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




ROFLMAO blow me dude look it up. Sch has always been at the leisure of the Speaker of the house. Since day 1.


----------



## McDowell's (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



In this case X=0.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...





Obama's place is in the corner for being such a brat and scheduling his speech at the exact hour of the Republicans debate.  How profoundly disrespectful.  How beautifully Boehner handled it.

Second answer:  no you don't get to steal every idiom from the English language and claim that it is racial code.  It's ENGLISH.  It means the same whether we are using it about a white person or a black person.


Are you as thin-skinned as Obama or what?  Is everything about race in your life?


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I think the word of someone who actually listens once in a while instead of just reading transcripts carries the most weight, But that's just me. 

I can tell you this much. Having listened to most of the Broadcast on the day in question. That all day long he was talking about the arrogance of Obama in picking this day, and how he thought he had pulled a fast one and needed to be put in his place.

I felt the same damn way, and no matter how many time you assholes say it, it has nothing to do with Obama being Black. He could be the whitest man on earth and I would feel the same dam way about him and his retarded Policies and arrogant partisan style of Governing.


----------



## McDowell's (Sep 1, 2011)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



I'm sure one of these days Rush will say something about how President Obama is 'slick' and MarcATL will come on here blathering 'Slick?!? Like oil slick? Oil is black! That's fucking racist!'


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Charlie...!!

I'd like you to defend each of the following quotes of Rush as not racist.

*1. *&#8220;Have you ever noticed how all composite pictures of wanted criminals resemble Jesse Jackson?&#8221;

*2. *&#8220;Right. So you go into Darfur and you go into South Africa, you get rid of the white government there. You put sanctions on them. You stand behind Nelson Mandela &#8212; who was bankrolled by communists for a time, had the support of certain communist leaders. You go to Ethiopia. You do the same thing.&#8221;

*3. *&#8220;Look, let me put it to you this way: the NFL all too often looks like a game between the Bloods and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it.&#8221;

*4. *&#8220;The NAACP should have riot rehearsal. They should get a liquor store and practice robberies.&#8221;

*5. *&#8220;They&#8217;re 12 percent of the population. Who the hell cares?&#8221;

*6.* [To an African American female caller]: &#8220;Take that bone out of your nose and call me back.&#8221;

*7.*  &#8221;I think the media has been very desirous that a black quarterback do well.  They&#8217;re interested in black coaches and black quarterbacks doing well.  I think there&#8217;s a little hope invested in McNabb and he got a lot of credit for the performance of his team that he really didn&#8217;t deserve.&#8221;

*8.* Limbaugh&#8217;s many attacks on Obama.

*9. *&#8220;We need segregated buses&#8230; This is Obama&#8217;s America.&#8221;

*10.* &#8220;Obama&#8217;s entire economic program is reparations.&#8221;

BTW, any of you RWers and Rush Limbaugh defenders are free to take a crack at it too.

Knock yourself out.


----------



## del (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



because i'm not stupid.

the debate had been scheduled for months, therefore the only thing exposed is obama's blatant attempt to sabotage the debate by forcing some of the republican candidates who are members of congress to skip one or the other. boehner comes out of this looking pretty good because he didn't cave to the obvious attempt at arm twisting that obama and/or his staff tried to put into action. 

the one who was exposed here was obama. it doesn't help that not many people feel that he has any kind of plan to grow jobs and improve the economy. if he did, he would have done it by now, don't you think?

fwiw, i don't think the repubs have a clue either.

if he thought he was in the right regarding the date, he wouldn't have caved so quickly, either.

if a republican president had attempted this same tactic with a dem congress, i doubt you'd be applauding his genius. feel free to try to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Rush Limbaugh Racist Quotes | News One



So I tell you, you need to have context and listen to everything he says, and your response is to take a bunch of quotes taken out of context posted on the internet by left wing Bloggers with an Agenda.

As if it proves anything.

Fucking Silly left wingers.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 1, 2011)

McDowell's said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Well...you're entitled to your opinion.

Peace.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree.
> ...


On a serious note.

1 or 2, heck, maybe even 3 is excusable.

However, 10 and more than 10 on a CONSISTENT basis....?

Seriously?

C'mooon....!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...


Last place. No modern era president has governed a worse economy since the great depression. Last place as far as domestic economic policy. Not only did this guy make all kinds of promises, not once in 32 months did he ever recognize his economic advisor's recommendations. It has been "I"/ "me" from day one. 
Last place in humility. Obama is perhaps the most arrogant self absorbed individual to occupy the Oval Office. It's all about Barack H Obama..That is until something goes amiss. Then it is someone else's fault. Or he says "the American people simply do not understand what my administration is trying to do to....I mean For them....
Last place in leadership. Obama has never stopped campaigning. 
HIs so-called jobs speech in front of a joint session of Congress next week is going to be three things. One, a campaign speech asking the American people to just give him a chance( I need four more years)...Two.....How Congress MUST simply do what he wants and forget about the legislative process...And finally, that growth of government is the only way to jump start the economy( I want another trillion plus for a stimulus)...That lands Obama in last place in understanding the very people that look to the Office of POTUS for leadership.
Now...It seems you people on the Left want to make the use of the phrase "in his place" into a race thing. Well go ahead. We won't play your stupid game. Accuse all you like. We're moving forward with the business of wresting the country from the grubby paws of tax and spend politically correct liberals.
Your side promised change. You produced nothing but "down". Your side for two years had the bully pulpit. Super majority in the House. Majority in the Senate. Same party in the Executive Branch....Your side could have done anything it wanted.  SO what happened?
Your side ,including cellar dweller Obama gave us ....Gas prices triple what they were when Obama took office. Unemployment up 30%( despite two stim packages that were supposed to keep unemployment under 8%). More government spending than all other presidential administrations combined......One thing Obama's place is different. First place......In number of times he blamed the previous President. 
Now, if you want make a race thing out of that, be my guest. Be advised..Make it a race thing and you're posting to air. Get it, genius?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ya know Marc, you've given me a unique opportunity here because I have never been called a racist POS before. And since I've already been indicted and spat upon, I might as well take a shot. Let's see how good I am at the racist shit.. 

The only time I've ever been close to arrest was in Liberty City Miami, when I interferred with 2 cops trying to slam a young black women thru a plate glass store front. That store front was a Head Start Center that my group was volunteering in.. Had I known at that point in my "lefty" days, that three decades later some black political hack bully was gonna STILL be calling me a racist from the comfort of his hut in Atlanta for no apparent reason -- I would have fled the left much quicker... 

Yeah -- you're getting "better" all right.. 

Now I've gotta go figure out all that IGNORE shit...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> So I tell you, you need to have context and listen to everything he says, and your response is to take a bunch of quotes taken out of context posted on the internet by left wing Bloggers with an Agenda.



Context?  Hmmm...sounds like a Limbaughtomy to me.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit
> ...


Really? WHo is going to vote for Obama in 2012?....Do you really think the historically low turn out groups who were energized by anti Bush fever will be out to the polls again?
Those groups being inner city dwellers.....Young people still in school?...These two groups voted in higher percentages of registered voters going to cast a ballot in 2008 than at any other time in the history of presidential elections....Do you really think the suburban independent vote which actually vaulted Obama into office is going to forget their lost jobs, loss of home value, or foreclosure are going to "just give him one more chance"?....
Obama is struggling to maintain his base. He has the lowest approval rating of any president at the 30 month mark of his term. Can you explain that in terms of your claim that Obama will win in 2012? Base your answer on the fact that with poor economic conditions the current party in the majority and the White House  always gets the blame.
If Obama were a truly smart man and checked his ego at the door he'd start campaigning that he misread the American people and he admits his mistakes in economic policy. He then would need to tell the people how he will discuss "kitchen table issues". Talk about how he now realizes that growing government and spending money we do not have has not worked. And now that he understands this he is going to unleash the private sector.
Hell if Obama did these things I'd vote for him....
OK....WAKE UP....We both know Obama will never admit to being wrong. His ego will not allow him to stop in his tracks. After all, HE is right. The rest of us just don't get HIM.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> WHo is going to vote for Obama in 2012?....



The crazy right will energize Obama supporters.  Obama already knows that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



"This guy should be bringing us coffee."
-Bill Clinton.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Nobody cares what you think...
Rush has referred to Obama as a "man child".....I think that's just racist....Don't you think?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 1, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



What alternative are you providing us?


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 1, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



If you disagree with him you are a racist POS.  Face it.  Welcome to the Klan.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 1, 2011)

> "This guy should be bringing us coffee."



Duh, you left off part of the quote:

"_A few years ago_, this guy would have been getting us coffee"


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 1, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...









.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > I think we can all agree it's only a matter of time until Rush starts referring to the President as "boy".
> ...



WTF is it with you guys and trying to redefine Terms to meet your Definition of Racists.

When people call Obama a man child. It is a direct insult of his Maturity level. He sits there pointing fingers saying nothing is his fault. Like a little child. Hence Man child. 

Get over it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...


I guess you missed the sarcasm in my post.
I was trying to illicit a response from "don't be stupid"...
Trust me, "man child is NOT racist"..


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Sep 1, 2011)

They don't even know they're racist....denial is a wonderful thing...


----------



## oreo (Sep 1, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...





And would that be where he spends most of his time?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Right...all Obama has to do is to kowtow and genuflect to you and the rest of your RW ilk and you guys will suddenly respect him for admitting how wrong he was/is and vote him back in. 

Go blow it our your A$$ you CON$iptated RWer, cause you're full of it!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



The attempts to constantly make everything a racist attack on Obama by "you folks" reminded me of this classic clip from SNL.

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Yes, that's very nice.

Can you answer the question? Just the first part, since the second part is giving you so much trouble.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...



What code? Do you have to be from pleasantville to need to read between the lines? If it's not about his color, then I need a reasonable answer as to why the republiklan has said NO to everything he has proposed, even when it was THEIR idea to begin with.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...





Priceless!


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



NO they can't. Last time I checked, people refer to the president as "the LEADER of the free world". Now you KNOW that's the polar OPPOSITE of what they mean. Not every republican is racist...but every racist is republican.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

Bottom line is this...

Barack tried to play it cute by scheduling his jobs bill address for the same time as the Republican debate.  It was an obvious piece of political gamesmanship.  The Speaker of the House however gave him a taste of his own medicine and told the President that the only time that worked for him was the next night...which just so happened to be opening night of the NFL.

You can whine about Obama being dissed all you like...but he simply got out played.  And all your talk about him knowing his "place"?  It's about as absurd as Affleck when he's roasting Olbermann.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



Gee...let me think...

It could be that they are REALLY angry at someone who locked them out in the hall when he took office and rammed through whatever legislation he could without any bi-partisan input at all.  I'm going to go out on a limb and say THAT might have something to do with the push back that Barack has been getting ever since he lost his super majorities.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


If you go to the GOP racist's home page instead of directly to the rant, here is how HE titled his link to his rant!!!

Republicans must put Obama in his place on this.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this...
> 
> Barack tried to play it cute by scheduling his jobs bill address for the same time as the Republican debate.  It was an obvious piece of political gamesmanship.  The Speaker of the House however gave him a taste of his own medicine and told the President that the only time that worked for him was the next night...which just so happened to be opening night of the NFL.
> 
> You can whine about Obama being dissed all you like...but he simply got out played.  And all your talk about him knowing his "place"?  It's about as absurd as Affleck when he's roasting Olbermann.



Get your facts right (and I don't mean right out of your ass). It was president Obama who gave out the medicine. If the right said jobs was their "TOP" priority, they ran on jobs in 2010 and "aLL" they were asking of the president was to lay out his plan...then why couldn't the debate wait? Don't think I'm the only one wondering, there's a whole lot of unemployed people that worry more about jobs than hearing the rant of dick fairy in his homoerotic debut. If you think I'm wrong, then prove it. Don't vote next year, they won't need it anyway, according to your logic.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Is he alone in pushing legislation? did bush ever try that? Did reagan? Did anyone put THEM "in their place"? Try again whistle dick.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


You guys are STILL pushing that blatant RW lie?!??

They had 2 years of legislating to get it right and the RWers got a LOT of what they wanted. Obama didn't even put the Public Option on the table which the MAJORITY of Americans actually wanted.

WTF are you talking about fool?!??


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Actually the lying GOP racist called him a "little BLACK man child" as far back as when he was a candidate. He tried to be cute by not saying "boy" directly, but the racist could not keep the cute act up for long, and eventually he started calling Obama a "boy" directly.

August 20, 2008
RUSH:   You know, it's just that you can't hit the girl. I don't care how far feminism has taken us, you can't hit the girl, and you can't criticize *the little black man child*, you just can't do it because it's not right, it's unfair, he's such a victim. 

June 16, 2010
RUSH:  The biggest thing on my screen last night was the ears.  And I'm saying, "My gosh,* we've got a boy*, we've got a child here playing president."  

Jan 31, 2011 
RUSH:   Where is the appreciation in the radical capitals of the Middle East for *our boy* president who was so apologetic and so understanding and so promising and assuring that never again would the United States be a bully in that part of the world?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Come on now, Marc...you know as well as I do that Barack wanted the public option. He couldn't get the Blue Dog Democrats to vote for the public option because they knew it WASN'T what the American public wanted.  Just like he couldn't get them to vote for Cap & Trade and Card Check.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

The Blue Dog Democrats were the thorn in poor Barack's side...not the Republicans.  Moderate Democrats that wouldn't vote for progressive legislation because they knew they'd get voted out of office the next time they were up for reelection.  You make me laugh when you maintain that progressive legislation was what the American public "wanted".  If that were the case then those Blue Dogs would have fallen all over themselves voting for it.  If that were the case then Democrats wouldn't have been voted out of office by historic levels during the mid term elections.  And please refrain from calling me a "fool" until you actually make a point I can't refute...it just makes you look "shrill".


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 2, 2011)

I just wish Rush and Fox News would go all out Dr. Laura Schlessinger for about a week and get it out of their systems.  You know they want to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_MGntFSAuo&feature=player_detailpage]Dr. Laura Schlessinger Says "******" Repeatedly On Air To Caller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...



I read something I thought was pretty insightful.  It was something like:

As Republicans rant and scream, President Obama continues to lead in his own quiet methodical and well thought out way.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



I'm neither ranting nor screaming, Rdean.  I don't have to.  All I have to do is quite calmly point out what Barack Obama has done (or not done) in the two and a half years he's been President.  The man's record speaks for itself.  All this screaming and yelling about racism?  That's coming from "your" side of the debate...and it's coming because most of you want to discuss just about anything else OTHER than the economy and jobs.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yeah, I could see you bowing now, trying to keep your hood from falling off.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Daveman knows the answer to the question of Lush Rimbaugh's racism, so he REFUSES to answer it.
> 
> Figures.



Birds of a feather...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


BS. The polls all showed that the public wanted the public option, and still do.

WTF do you mean "come on now." He STARTED the debate with the public option OFF the table. He didn't even PUT it ON the tabel. Why do you think he lost his base? THIS was the MAIN reason...we're still smarting because of that.

Do me a favor, take a week and listen to LW radio instead of RW radio. You just might learn something.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Gee...let me think...
> 
> It could be that they are REALLY angry at someone who locked them out in the hall when he took office and rammed through whatever legislation he could without any bi-partisan input at all.  I'm going to go out on a limb and say THAT might have something to do with the push back that Barack has been getting ever since he lost his super majorities.



Well, now we're getting somewhere.

Good of you to admit that the little shits are SULKING.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



I haven't read that as yet, but it sounds pretty spot on to me.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Hey! I thought we were talking about the "current" president. Most of what you just said applies to bush...Or did you just finish your revisionist history course at christine o'donnel university?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> The Blue Dog Democrats were the thorn in poor Barack's side...not the Republicans.  Moderate Democrats that wouldn't vote for progressive legislation because they knew they'd get voted out of office the next time they were up for reelection.  You make me laugh when you maintain that progressive legislation was what the American public "wanted".  If that were the case then those Blue Dogs would have fallen all over themselves voting for it.  If that were the case then Democrats wouldn't have been voted out of office by historic levels during the mid term elections.  And please refrain from calling me a "fool" until you actually make a point I can't refute...it just makes you look "shrill".



OK OldStyle, I see you're debating fairly and calmly. I take it back. I got a lil carried away.

You're still wrong as all getup though.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Historically speaking...yes! Are you that thick, that you don't know the historical significance of how the term was used against black men? I have an idea. When you go to your next function(where they don't wear hoods) walk up to your nearest group of black men then say HEY BOY! See what happens and how many white people say you should have known better. M-KAY.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Yeah, I find that hilarious. 

58 Dems and two I's with one being Lieberman who has an axe to grind against the Dems is their "filibuster proof majority."  Not to mention the blue dogs Webb and Nelson stood with the GoP and wouldn't vote for cloture.

If the ability to jam thru legislation actually existed we would have at minimum a public option.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!
> ...



Doood I'll bet you're thinking: reedeng iz gud. speweng not so gud.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Defiant1 said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Wow! good point. He should get a nick name like scooter, or turd blossom. Maybe he can even misspell it like dubya.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Just the north.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Caveman is THEE stupidest poster on this board.

Runner up is CaliforniaGirl.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So let me see if I've got this straight...the American people "wanted the public option" and still do and yet they voted overwhelmingly against the Democrats during the mid term elections?  That's what you're selling...right?  And Obama took the public option off the table because he wanted to go against the American people...even though he was on record REPEATEDLY saying that he wanted the public option?  You really think that makes even a tiny bit of sense?  Obama took the public option off the table because despite a full court press to make the American people fall in love with the idea...they overwhelmingly DIDN'T.

As for why he's lost his "base"?  He hasn't.  He's lost the independents that voted for him. He's lost them because after two and a half years the economy is still in awful shape...unemployment is still over 9% and Barack Obama seems to have run out of ideas to fix either of those problems.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 2, 2011)

> So let me see if I've got this straight...the American people "wanted the public option" and still do and yet they voted overwhelmingly against the Democrats during the mid term elections? That's what you're selling...right? And Obama took the public option off the table because he wanted to go against the American people...even though he was on record REPEATEDLY saying that he wanted the public option? You really think that makes even a tiny bit of sense? Obama took the public option off the table because despite a full court press to make the American people fall in love with the idea...they overwhelmingly DIDN'T.



Holy shit, are you in a mental institution?  You better do some credible research...


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Ah, I think I already pointed out that it was the Blue Dog Democrats that kept Obama from getting much of his progressive agenda passed.  You just reinforced my argument.  Thanks.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Richard-H said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You've never been oppressed, so you should tread lightly. Remember, blacks are prone to violence, so keep that thought to yourself at work now. M-KAY?


----------



## Rinata (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...



President Obama has more class than the entire Republican leadership. Every stupid little thing is turned into this major problem, and I think it's on purpose.

I think the president is a good man and is doing his best. Karma is most definitely supporting him and is on his side. And I truly believe that  the Republicans are facing some very tough times. They are not nice people and care nothing for the citizens of this country. Their turn is coming.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> So let me see if I've got this straight...the American people "wanted the public option" and still do and yet they voted overwhelmingly against the Democrats during the mid term elections?  That's what you're selling...right?  And Obama took the public option off the table because he wanted to go against the American people...even though he was on record REPEATEDLY saying that he wanted the public option?  You really think that makes even a tiny bit of sense?  Obama took the public option off the table because despite a full court press to make the American people fall in love with the idea...they overwhelmingly DIDN'T.
> 
> As for why he's lost his "base"?  He hasn't.  He's lost the independents that voted for him. He's lost them because after two and a half years the economy is still in awful shape...unemployment is still over 9% and Barack Obama seems to have run out of ideas to fix either of those problems.



Boy they sure had you in mind when they coined the phrase "wrong and strong."

The ONLY reason the Dems lost last election is because the Dems DID NOT COME OUT TO VOTE. Fact: Whenever Dems are motivated to vote, RepubliCON$ lose. Period. Why do you think the GOP puts so much money, time and effort into disenfranchising Democratic voters/base?

If he hasn't lost his base, then how do you explain the umteen threads by RWers gloating about Obama losing his base for these last few weeks then? Again, he lost his base MAINLY due to that public option situation. The job thing is bad enough, he started his term with an economy in the crapper. However, because he spent so much time and energy on healthcare his base at LEAST expected a proper win on that, and NOT having a public option after it's all said and done is NOT it. Therefore, MANY of them just did not come out to vote. Whereas the CON-voters were HIGHLY motivated to vote, and they STILL lost many of their guys as well. So what does that tell you?

And don't you dare pretend to know more about the Democratic base than I do. Don't do it to yourself.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Is this a Tea Party...?



This just in...Due to the ignoramus downturn, the tea party has just been downgraded to KK+


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > So let me see if I've got this straight...the American people "wanted the public option" and still do and yet they voted overwhelmingly against the Democrats during the mid term elections? That's what you're selling...right? And Obama took the public option off the table because he wanted to go against the American people...even though he was on record REPEATEDLY saying that he wanted the public option? You really think that makes even a tiny bit of sense? Obama took the public option off the table because despite a full court press to make the American people fall in love with the idea...they overwhelmingly DIDN'T.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you in a mental institution?  You better do some credible research...



If you'd like to dispute what I just said in that post, feel free.  I think what happened during the Obama push to pass Obama Care is self evident.  If you think that the Blue Dog Democrats went AGAINST the voters back home for some unknown reason and that Barack Obama took the public option off the table even though a majority of Americans wanted it then you're going to have to explain why because that makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes, the "filibuster proof" majority is a right wing myth.

Glad you agree.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

McDowell's said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I said in the other thread that Obama can't win.  If he wanted to make te speech and said "fuck off" the GOP would hate him.  If Obama moved his speech he would be called a pussy.  And look what happened, he gave in like the GOP wanted him to and they still give the guy no credit
> ...



YOU would have BEGGED to kiss bush's ass if he even corrected ONE of his many fuck up's.


----------



## elvis (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



who needs to fear the filibuster when you can use reconciliation?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



So we've got "Karma" working for us?  I feel so relieved.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



RepubliCON$ will SWIFTLY drop to their knees to kiss an A$$ when it suits them. Their lips are in a perpetual state of pursement awaiting a RW leader to kiss. And they will kiss it with a fervent fury. Don't believe me? Just whisper the word "Ronald Reagan" in a RWer's ear and watch them go to work.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



When I joined the ARMY, one of the first things I was taught was how dumb marines are. Until now, I just thought it was good ol fashioned inter military rivalry. Now I know why you're called Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



After the bill was watered down over and over and over....


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".
> ...



Your reverend wright thing is a bit off I'm afraid. It's Imam wright, The president IS a muslim after all right? Or was that another way to bring out the inner racist bubbling just beneath the skin of people like dave?


----------



## Rinata (Sep 2, 2011)

Richard-H said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



That's not for you to say. You're being very presumptuous. We cannot tell someone else how to feel. Anymore than we can criticize a person's choice of food because we don't like their choices. 

Everybody has demons and some hurtful childhood memories. And anyone of those, "black guys that are WAY over sensitive," might have bad memories of being called boy. You don't know. Maybe he was bullied and called boy. Who knows??? I think your attitude is very insensitive.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So let me see if I've got this straight...the American people "wanted the public option" and still do and yet they voted overwhelmingly against the Democrats during the mid term elections?  That's what you're selling...right?  And Obama took the public option off the table because he wanted to go against the American people...even though he was on record REPEATEDLY saying that he wanted the public option?  You really think that makes even a tiny bit of sense?  Obama took the public option off the table because despite a full court press to make the American people fall in love with the idea...they overwhelmingly DIDN'T.
> ...



Come on Marc...the reason the Democratic base didn't come out to vote was because they were so discouraged by the underwhelming performance of the Democrats.  Trying to pin the low turn out on Republicans "disenfranchising" Democratic voters is laughable.

The fact is...during the '08 election, Barack Obama turned out record numbers of young voters, black and Hispanic voters.  Those same voting groups DIDN'T turn out in 2010 and I'm afraid they aren't going to turn out in record numbers in 2012 either.  Obama ran on some vague concepts of Hope and Change.  After two years the voters had a fairly good idea of what that meant and they weren't excited about it.

If you want to prove that you know more about the Democratic base then I do...then stop making silly assertions like you have here.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I would. Have at it, David Duke.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

yidnar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Good one! Unfortunately, that's probably exactly where they think he should be.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


That Caveman is trying to peddle the Grade-A horseshat that he's trying to protect my feelings by not answering a question because I wouldn't like the answer.

What a FOOL!!

LOL!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > McDowell's said:
> ...



Good to see that you've given up any pretense at having a rational discussion and gone right to the name calling.  That's usually how you can tell who's losing a debate here.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> 
> "Please fetch my Congress now" -- is not the respect for that office either.
> 
> ...



I listen to that fat dope fiend also. If you don't think he's a racist, then it it only bolsters the point that, you're racist so often, that you don't know when you're doing it.


----------



## elvis (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > His place is NOT *above* Congress.
> ...



I am sure he appreciates your support.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Come on Marc...the reason the Democratic base didn't come out to vote was because they were so discouraged by the underwhelming performance of the Democrats.  *Trying to pin the low turn out on Republicans "disenfranchising" Democratic voters is laughable.*
> 
> The fact is...during the '08 election, Barack Obama turned out record amounts of young voters, black and Hispanic voters.  Those same voting groups DIDN'T turn out in 2010 and I'm afraid they aren't going to turn out in record numbers in 2012 either.  Obama ran on some vague concepts of Hope and Change.  After two years the voters had a fairly good idea of what that meant and they weren't excited about it.
> 
> *If you want to prove that you know more about the Democratic base then I do...then stop making silly assertions like you have here.*



And yet and still you continue to purport to know more about the Democratic base than I do...*SMH* 

What is with you RWers and this victim mentality!??!? I never said or implied that it's because of the CON$ disenfranchising, that was a side issue, a matter-of-fact, they've been doing that disenfranchisement for generations....nothing new.

I stated plain as day that the MAIN reason Obama lost his base is because of the health care debate, Obama. Did. Not. Deliver. The. Public. Option. That and that alone is what deflated their idea of hope and change. The job situation only made it worse, as they didn't have that to fall back on. Notice you will NEVER see or hear a Dem or LWer saying anything close to "Obama made it worse" we know and lay the blame SQUARELY at Herr Bush's feet.

Again, put a pause on RW radio and open your ears and mind to other POVs.

Thanks. I think I'm going to bed now, it's way past my bedtime.

Yageddit?


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

yidnar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



christians and Muslims don't get along remember? So if the president is a Muslim, as you christians believe. Then what proof do you need that he wasn't affiliated? And with the amount of hair on the average white back, I'd let up on the whole "APE" thing.


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



When Republicans refer to him as "boyking" and "manchild" or say he's a product of "Kenyan colonialism", it's all code for racism of the worst sort.

When they filibuster everything he does or wants to do it's not lost on the American people.   In fact, where he has been most successful is where Republicans can't stop him.  Taking out Bin Laden.  Getting of Moammar without a single US casualty.  Taking out al Qaeda senior officers one at a time.

What are Republicans going to run on?  They can't use "Jobs jobs jobs" again.  What else is left?  "We stopped Obama from helping the American Middle Class"?


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> ...



*If we hear racism, we will comment. Live with it.*


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Don't forget the Al Franken debacle. The right wing has been going at it, hot and heavy from the word go.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > McDowell's said:
> ...



Well, as the right wing always says: It's o.k. to kiss ass, as long as you wipe your mouth when you're done.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Rinata said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



I'll bet he didn't say that when they showed the reaction of whites when o.j. got aquitted. HELL! He probably didn't even blink when whites snapped over the cancellation of M.A.S.H.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 2, 2011)

I look forward to the Republican/Teabagger Primaries...






Tea Partys clear-cut racial bigotry is hard to ignore : One White Duck | Progressive musings from a modern day liberal.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Name calling? Do you have ANY grasp of the definition of English words?


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



If you REALLY listened to him, like you pretend to on this thread. You'd know what he does to left leaning callers on his show.


----------



## elvis (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



But I don't listen to him.  He's a hypocrite.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Don't forget that recently he took out obl's NEW 2nd in command. Fox won't report that. The fact that I'll bet half of THESE tea baggers are googling it right now to counter me, proves my point.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



But you'll quote him. And before you say you don't, I've already heard talking points from you, that the house has made, that started in the house that rush built. Sorry.


----------



## elvis (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



what the fuck are you talking about, asswipe?


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



That's probably what "YOU PEOPLE" say to your history teachers, too.


----------



## elvis (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



I don't quote Limbaugh, Boehner, or any of the other fuckheads you obsess over, so go fuck yourself.  
I have a pretty good handle on history.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Marc...the reason the Democratic base didn't come out to vote was because they were so discouraged by the underwhelming performance of the Democrats.  *Trying to pin the low turn out on Republicans "disenfranchising" Democratic voters is laughable.*
> ...



Victim mentality?  In what way have I displayed a victim mentality?  I've simply pointed out why I think you're wrong.  As for "disenfranchising" being a "side issue"?  No kidding!  It's not only a side issue...it's a non issue.  But you felt you had to throw it in there because it goes along with your predictable diatribe about this being a racial issue.

I disagree with you about the lack of a public option costing Barack Obama his base.  Not getting the public option did enrage the progressive wing of the Democratic Party but those people are the ones that will ALWAYS turn out for Obama despite all their pissing and moaning about him not being liberal enough for them.  Where Obama lost voting support was amongst the independents, young voters, blacks and Hispanics that voted for him in overwhelming numbers in '08. 

Young voters got a slap in the face with the jobs situation.  They were getting out of college and there was no work to be had.  All of a sudden Obama's Hope and Change wasn't looking so wonderful when they were having to move back in with Mom and Dad because they couldn't support themselves.  A lot of them sat out the 2010 election and I predict will probably do so again in 2012. 

Blacks thought that with Obama in the Oval Office that they would finally get rewarded for all their votes.  That didn't happen.  Obama did nothing more for them than any other President has.  So why would they kill themselves getting out the vote for him again?  

The independent voters were looking for a new type of leadership.  They bought into the whole "this guy is brilliant and will surround himself with brilliant people" story.  Instead they got two years of Timothy Geithner, Larry Summers, Christina Romer, Eric Holder, Janet Napolitano and a laundry list of academic progressives that were clueless about running a country.  Those independent voters are the ones that Obama really lost.  They simply stopped believing the sound bites.  They looked at where we were...and where it looked like we were headed...and said "Whoa...this is getting crazy."

And just so you know, Marc?  I don't listen to radio of any kind.  Nice try at stereotyping though.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Elvis is about as straight a shooter and non-partisan a poster as there is here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I hate to point out the obvious here, Rdean but what you refer to as the area that Obama has been most "successful"?  That's the area that has been run by a hold over from the Bush Administration, Republican Robert Gates.  We'll have to see how the Department of Defense does now that it's being run by someone that Obama selected.  

You're honestly the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Sorry it took me so long to get back. It takes me forever to cum when I fuck myself. I'm a tease. As far as your history And since when do I fawn over these retards? they're in your camp pulling strings not mine. Once again...History revised.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Not to accuse you of anything old, but why is it virtually no one listens to rush when you talk to them, but he has over 40,000,000 listeners a day? He says more, but lefties say it's an overinflated number.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



And he has a cool user name.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Rush isn't a politician. He's a racist. Your buddy picked an awful conspicuous screen name for someone who differs with rush.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Case in point.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I know the guy has tons of listeners, Oracle...I've just never been one of them.  I typically read USA Today and the Wall Street Journal.  I'm just not a radio or TV news guy.  Rush is the flip side to Keith Olbermann and I really don't take either of them seriously.  They are pundits that make big money because they say inflammatory things about the opposition.  If they were objective in their views half of their audience wouldn't tune in.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



What??? Not too swift there, are you, Slick???


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I agree to a point. However that point differs on flips. Keith is the flip of O'Reilly, whereas Ed is the opposite of beck. Limburger's flip is that mega ultra doof norman goldman.


----------



## oracle (Sep 2, 2011)

Rinata said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I'm not talking about you. I was referring to the simpleton that you were commenting on.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 2, 2011)

Well if he doesnt yet with Boehner repeatedly putting him in it...... he might soon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...





> He probably didn't even blink when whites snapped over the cancellation of M.A.S.H



OH really whites snaped at the cancellation of  MASH?  Give proof to this statement or SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hey stupid where did you go?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".
> ...



Do us a favor pull your head out of obama's ass the fumes are getting to you. nothing you say is true and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



What was your problem with that?


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Bwuh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



If he is intentionally trying to enrage a certain group of people that being childish and is not the sign of good leadership you fucking idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The question was is the word boy racial when referencing to a black man.
You hacks on the left have a double standard when it comes to racism.
Carter said it and not much was mentioned about it.
Rush says something that isn't even close to being racist and it's still talked about.

What is it pick your target minumize it? That is just what you on the left are doing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > If you actually listened to him, instead of reading transcripts on Liberal Blog Sites. You would know what he was referring to Obama's Arrogance in deliberately picking the same day of the Debate, when he said he needed to be put in his place, and I agree.
> ...



obama makes me sick I can't fathom how he was elected.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Carter was talking about a "black boy" growing into a man.

So what's your problem with that?

There's no double standard.

Rush uses race descriptions as a negative. Not as a descriptive.

And this is after his speech at CPAC when he says that conservatives don't see race, they see people. Yet he constantly and consistently sees race when he talks about people who aren't white.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



In my state you go into the ballot machine, make your choices, pull a lever and your done.

How they do it where you live?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Hey Charlie...!!
> 
> I'd like you to defend each of the following quotes of Rush as not racist.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot your questions are based on opinions your opinion, no one can answers those type of questions because they can't be proven.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I wonder how those dead people were able to vote? Did the DNC shuttle a bus to the grave yuard?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Glad you commented

What a fucking racist, such a good democrat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo666foKnHs]Jimmy Carter calls Obama "BOY" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Zombies are a problem here..but we don't let them vote.

Here's a helpful video on how to deal with zombies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzkJbWl45kU]What To Do In A Zombie Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's another.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMWiMHnHxNQ]How to Survive a Zombie Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



Well, duh !! He's President. 

When can we expect him to start acting like one ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Blow it out your ass swallow I love the false out rage of the left, they are chest beaters.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Naw...no swallow for you.

Man you conservatives are fucking queer, aren't ya?

Concerned about blowing straight guys..and obsessing with their asses.

Sheesh.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's how a real president acts!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4odmtUBtfeU&feature=related]Fahrenheit 9/11 Bush "Boat Party" scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



WOW who would have thought a comment that is not gay would be considered gay?

Blow it out your ass means it's all bull shit. and swallow was a typo . so fuck off but before you walk away what about that flax out rage of the left? Why no conemnation of Carter for usiong a racial term?

OK obama is a boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Here's how a real president acts!
> 
> Fahrenheit 9/11 Bush "Boat Party" scene - YouTube



Fahrenheit 9/11 that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how a real president acts!
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/4085003-post43.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



derp derp derp


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Gosh you talk about guys asses and swallowing not expect to be called gay?



Is this guy gay?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJM6hhVmrUg&feature=fvst]Richard Simmons&#39; Exercise Interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how a real president acts!
> ...



You like Presidents that play dress up?

Figures.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is that your final answer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Since I have asshat on ignore I will not answer the question but if your asking I would shot myself  if forced to make that choice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



At least Bush had a uniform to play dress up. Does obama have one?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



one more fucking time swallow was a typo and blow it out your ass is not talking about your ass but your face.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah..Ol' Bush was a real war hero I tell you what..


----------



## Sallow (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Another type and ass thing?



Face facts mary..you and a three dollar bill go together like peaches and cream.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hitler or Obama and you choose suicide.

Hilarious.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



If that was all that was offered that would speak valoumes of just how low America's standard are.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


I would beg to disagree with that!
He has a habit of negging me when I make a fool of his MessiahRushie with his own quotes. Apparently he thinks that will stop me from nailing the racist, as if rep points had any meaning in the real world!

The pathological liar is a racist by HIS OWN definition of a racist!

March 19, 2007
RUSH: * These people are racists*. You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals.  *They're the ones that notice your skin color before anything else, and they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."
*
January 14, 2008
RUSH:    *The black guy* is attacking Mrs. Clinton!  *That would be Obama
*
August 20, 2008
RUSH:   You know, it's just that you can't hit the girl. I don't care how far feminism has taken us, you can't hit the girl, and you can't criticize* the little black man child,* you just can't do it because it's not right, it's unfair, he's such a victim. 

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a* Halfrican American,* I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said.  He didn't say it, but -- anyway

May 2, 2007
RUSH:  * I don't look at Barack Obama and say, "Is he black enough?"
*
January 16, 2007
RUSH :  And for Barack Obama, a -- well, *he's a half-minority* --

September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black.* Do you know he has not one shred of African-American blood?


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



OH the flux outrage of the left

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo666foKnHs]Jimmy Carter calls Obama "BOY" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us on the left know exactly what is meant by putting him in his "place".  There have been many times when I have wished that Obama had the guts of Van Jones - and put_ them _in their "place".
> ...




This is the closest I've seen someone on the left come to admitting that Obama was not qualified for the job of President.   He was put forward and elected because of how he spoke.    He hadn't really done anything but that was a plus because it helped him be the blank slate where people could project whatever their dream was.  He kept his jersey clean.  He was the quintessential cut out paper doll.  

Getting the best person for the job of president wasn't even a consideration for most of the people who promoted him or voted for him.  

It was about being part of history and finding the right person to have be the first black president - with "right" being defined as "could get votes" rather than "had the skill set to lead the country".

All about color on YOUR side.  Not ours.   YOUR side wanted to make history at any cost.




We are going to be paying for the journalistic malpractice of the media and the mass hysteria and gullibility of an uneducated electorate for years to come.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 2, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> I look forward to the Republican/Teabagger Primaries...
> 
> Tea Partys clear-cut racial bigotry is hard to ignore : One White Duck | Progressive musings from a modern day liberal.



Good article!!



> Earlier this year at a Tea Party rally, Civil rights hero Rep. John Lewis was taunted by Tea Partiers who chanted ****** over 15 times (yes, its on tape). Democratic Rep. Andre Carson, a former police officer who was walking with Lewis, said It was like going into the time machine with John Lewis. He said it reminded him of another time.



Bastards. Idiots. Losers. 

I refuse to entertain them as a serious, worthy party as long as they continue in their racist ways.

I've bookmarked the link. Thanks again.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to the Republican/Teabagger Primaries...
> ...



Yeah, you REALLY need to bookmark that link, Betty!  Did you read that blog?  It consisted of nothing more than the author's belief that the Tea Party were all racists.  And on what does he base this belief?  That there were some signs at Tea Party rallies that were racist.
He admits that the Tea Party as a whole has a legitimate position in regards to the size of government and runaway spending but then totally discounts them because those few signs in a SEA of signs could be construed as racist.

You refuse to entertain them as a serious, worthy group because you don't want to address their concerns.  Instead you've chosen to demonize them by labeling them as racists which then allows you to ignore what they are saying.  The vast majority of the Tea Party isn't racist at all.  You, that blogger and the Congressional Black Caucus all know that...you've all chosen to label them that way because you don't have a credible response to their calls for change.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





Oldstyle, your posts are always in the zone.  Kudos.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



They won't counter you.  They will say he was found with information from Cheney's new book.


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Here's how a real president acts!
> 
> Fahrenheit 9/11 Bush "Boat Party" scene - YouTube



No president ever played custome dress up as well as Bush.  All those tight straps around his balls.  That musta  been fun.  Then there's those big cowboy hats and huge silver belt buckles and knee hi boots.  It's like "redneck bling".  

Wonder what he wears in private?  I wish we could ask Jeff Gannon.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


You do know there's a difference between an actual internet victory and a declaration of internet victory, don't you?

Oh, I forgot:  Leftists see what they believe.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 2, 2011)

DontBeStupid said:


> I remember a time during war when the Commander-in-Chief was treated with respect.


You ain't 80 years old, s0n....So, no, you don't remember such a time.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> They don't even know they're racist....denial is a wonderful thing...


You don't even know you're stupid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how a real president acts!
> ...



How long have you had this fascination with W's balls and cowboy attire, Rdean?  Perhaps you need to visit your nearest gay club on "Western Night"?  

I'm not sure why your convoluted brain went off on THAT tangent.  You're one of a kind...something for which I'm quite grateful.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


How many answers do you need?


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The one who wears the straps has the facination.  I just admire how well he plays "costume dress up".  ONE thing Republicans are good at.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


"You cannot go to a 7-11 or Dunkin Donuts unless you have a slight Indian Accent."
-Senator Joe Biden


Mahatma Gandhi "ran a gas station down in Saint Louis."

-Senator Hillary Clinton


Some junior high n*gger kicked Steve's ass while he was trying to help his brothers out; junior high or sophomore in high school. Whatever it was, Steve had the n*gger down. However it was, it was Steve's fault. He had the n*gger down, he let him up. The n*gger blindsided him."

-- Roger Clinton, the President's brother on audiotape


"You'd find these potentates from down in Africa, you know, rather than eating each other, they'd just come up and get a good square meal in Geneva."
-- Fritz Hollings (D, S.C.)

"Is you their black-haired answer-mammy who be smart? Does they like how you shine their shoes, Condoleezza? Or the way you wash and park the whitey's cars?" 

-- Left-wing radio host Neil Rogers

Blacks and Hispanics are "too busy eating watermelons and tacos" to learn how to read and write." -- Mike Wallace, CBS News. Source: Newsmax


----------



## Oddball (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...








"I'll have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years."


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> I just wish Rush and Fox News would go all out Dr. Laura Schlessinger for about a week and get it out of their systems.  You know they want to.
> 
> Dr. Laura Schlessinger Says "******" Repeatedly On Air To Caller - YouTube



"In the days of slavery, there were those slaves who lived on the plantation and [there] were those slaves that lived in the house. You got the privilege of living in the house if you served the master ... exactly the way the master intended to have you serve him. Colin Powell's committed to come into the house of the master. When Colin Powell dares to suggest something other than what the master wants to hear, he will be turned back out to pasture."
-- Harry Belafonte

"Republicans bring out Colin Powell and J.C. Watts because they have no program, no policy. They have no love and no joy. They'd rather take pictures with black children than feed them." -- Donna Brazile, Al Gore's Campaign Manager for the 2000 election

(On Clarence Thomas) "A handkerchief-head, chicken-and-biscuit-eating Uncle Tom." -- Spike Lee

"He's married to a white woman. He wants to be white. He wants a colorless society. He has no ethnic pride. He doesn't want to be black."

-- California State Senator Diane Watson's on Ward Connerly's interracial marriage


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...


Thank you for making the entire internet stupider.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!
> ...


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Gee...let me think...
> ...


Yeah!  Don't they know they're supposed to do everything Dear Reader tells them?  

Represent their constituents?  Pffft!  Obama MUST BE OBEYED!!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Oh, look:  Another double-digit IQ possessor who's convinced he's intelligent because he correctly parrots the accepted opinions.

Read my signature.  It applies to you.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

The racist white conservative isn't man or woman enough to publicly admit their racism. They make snide comments like gorilla and toothybeast. They'll post racist jokes on email and then feign ignorance once they become public.

For people like me, this is the best time for getting our point across. 

Post-racial? Hahahahaha


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I agree, if by "stupid" you mean "doesn't automatically buy MarcATL's self-important bullshit".

You know, like Oracle does.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)

toothybeast?


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> When I joined the ARMY, one of the first things I was taught was how dumb marines are. Until now, I just thought it was good ol fashioned inter military rivalry. Now I know why you're called Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.


You were in the Army?

Man, they've really lowered their standards, haven't they?


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No, you're just as closed-minded and stupid as Marc.  

And if you insist otherwise, I'll have no choice but to laugh in your face.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



See?  You've got your mind made up.

Did I call it, or what?

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You flatter yourself.  I really don't give a shit about your feelings.  Dumbass.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Even if you have to make it up.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yeah, look what Google turned up:

Al-Qaeda&#39;s No. 2 Leader Killed In Pakistan. U.S. Official Says | FoxNews.com

You know, you probably shouldn't make declarative statements that are so easily disproved.  Because it makes you look really stupid.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



I haven't seen anything from you that didn't originate from HuffPo or DalyKOS or DU.

Did you really think you had a point?


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Not to accuse you of anything old, but why is it virtually no one listens to rush when you talk to them, but he has over 40,000,000 listeners a day? He says more, but lefties say it's an overinflated number.


I expect a lot of his listeners are leftists looking to fuel their irrational and inarticulate rage.

So what station do you get him on?


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to the Republican/Teabagger Primaries...
> ...


That has never been proven -- but idiots continue to believe it.

Let's see some video.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how a real president acts!
> ...



If you had had the courage and the brains to ever serve in the military, perhaps your opinion would be mean something.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...


That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> The racist white conservative isn't man or woman enough to publicly admit their racism. They make snide comments like gorilla and toothybeast. They'll post racist jokes on email and then feign ignorance once they become public.
> 
> For people like me, this is the best time for getting our point across.
> 
> Post-racial? Hahahahaha


The racist leftist isn't man or women enough to publicly admit their stupidity.  They screech "Racism!!" at anything they don't like, because they can't defend their own views with facts and logic.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 2, 2011)

oracle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



I just re-read your comment. Yesterday I interpreted it in a completely different way. I apologize. I really do. And thanks for pointing it out!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how a real president acts!
> ...



At least Bush had a uniform to wear. Where's obama's?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The racist white conservative isn't man or woman enough to publicly admit their racism. They make snide comments like gorilla and toothybeast. They'll post racist jokes on email and then feign ignorance once they become public.
> ...



Fact: White conservatives are racist.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Right here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



thats a uniform like this is a uniform


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Fact:  SOME white conservatives are racist.

Fact:  SOME white liberals are racist.

Fact:  You're a racist.


----------



## del (Sep 2, 2011)

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



if you pull your head out his ass, you'll probably be able to see things a little more clearly. he may well be doing his best, if so, QED it's not good enough


----------



## del (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> The racist white conservative isn't man or woman enough to publicly admit their racism. They make snide comments like gorilla and toothybeast. They'll post racist jokes on email and then feign ignorance once they become public.
> 
> For people like me, this is the best time for getting our point across.
> 
> Post-racial? Hahahahaha



was it different back when you were a nappy headed boy?


----------



## del (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



fact: black people are lazy and shiftless

edit: i meant to say negroes are lazy and shiftless


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


No...That is an opinion. However, if you feel it is in your best interest to maintain victim status while thinking the "white man is keeping you down" so be it.
I don't give a rats ass what a gnat brained socialist/racist like you thinks.
Your view is neanderthal in it's very nature.
The fact of the matter is it is people like you who fan the flames of indifference, intolerance and ignorance by consistently shouting about our differences rather than be constructive and discuss our similarities. It is you who live with your anger and hate. At the end of the day ,you have solved nothing. That anger will eat up your insides and leave an empty space where your soul should be. Shame to waste the life of a human being.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



you can blame bush for that.

i, on the other hand, can't fathom how you manage to tie your shoes.

velcro?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



True story


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Fact:  MOST white conservatives are racist.

Fact:  SOME white liberals are racist.

Fact:  And proud of it.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

del said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The racist white conservative isn't man or woman enough to publicly admit their racism. They make snide comments like gorilla and toothybeast. They'll post racist jokes on email and then feign ignorance once they become public.
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



When did I ever post that I was a victim? I don't hate white people because I was a victim, I hate white people because you are white people.

Yeah, because ever person that hated black people died angry and wasted their life? Hahaha. You need to study American history.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Racist fear someone differant than them. I bet you sleep less hours because you are afraid.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 2, 2011)

Killer sig material, boi.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I don't fear white people, I don't like them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You are a racist you fear someone just because of the color of their skin., I bet you even fear going to sleep.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you fear President Obama?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I fear what he's doing to this country


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> I don't fear white people, I don't like them.



I had no idea my opinion of a person could change so fast.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Did you know that when you use your racism as proof of your racist opinions, your opinions are worthless?

Example:  "Most white conservatives are racist because my racism tells me this."

Dismissed, asshole.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

del said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So what do you think would have happened had John McCain won??? I guarantee we'd be in a lot worse shape. You are the one with your head up your ass.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

del said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



How can you say something like that??? You are not just misguided, like I thought. You're an out and out ignorant racist. How much better the world would be if you were not in it.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Most white conservatives are racist because they have been since the founding of this country. 

Most most conservatives have been racist prior to my birth and most white conservatives will still be racist long after my death. It's just a fact.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Either that or he is saying such things to raise the hackles of small, petty, bigoted little turds like you.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 3, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fear white people, I don't like them.
> ...



Go save a whale. I don't need your white liberal "caring". You guys are bigger suckers than those people that fall for the Nigerian bank scams.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...





You wash up on a beach again?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


And here I was starting to think you had no redeeming qualities whatsoever.

Oh well, even a stopped watch and all that.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Well, aren't you a classy one.

Negged and ignored.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Your outrage would have more credibility if you'd been criticizing Salt for his racism.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Like I said:  When you use your racism as proof of your racist opinions, your opinions are worthless.

But you keep stamping your feet and insisting that your irrational hatred is reality.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Actually, considering you mindlessly parrot white liberals' views on conservative racism, I'd say you're the sucker here.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Same goes for you as well. Save the condescending "helping the poor black folks" crap.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



So blacks had no experience with white conservative racism until white liberals told us about it?

Well thank god for white liberals telling us that segregation was racism. We would have continued to let it happen, if not for the mighty white savior.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


As long as you dutifully vote Dem like you're told to do, they don't give a damn how you're treated.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



That response tells me you are just like him. A worthless human being. Get bent.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I don't need my, "outrage", to have credibility with the likes of you, Dave. And I don't need you to tell me whom to criticize. You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


That response tells me that you're a thin-skinned, sniveling, knee-jerk titty baby.

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fear white people, I don't like them.
> ...



You're just slow thats all.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


*shrug*  No skin off my nose.  If you don't mind your sole criterion of racism being correctly pointed out as having to do with politics, it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Go to hell. You and your pals are the ones that need to grow up. Your post is just immature and stupid. You fit right in with them.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Good. Then STFU.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



How do you know what the WH knows or doesn't know??? You don't, so stop making things up.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 3, 2011)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Not for nothing, Rinata..but I think the emu was being sarcastic.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

McDowell's said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



If you were the least bit intuitive or fair, you'd know that is not President Obama's style. It is not who he is. But your hate just blinds you teabagheads. Dave likes your post and that alone should tell you that you're way off base.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I give up. emu???


----------



## Sallow (Sep 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



del


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



oh the flux outrage can you people see it? proof positive the race card is just a game to som,e who uses it to there best afvantaage.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> If you were the least bit intuitive or fair, you'd know that is not President Obama's style. It is not who he is. .




Wow. Are you serious?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > If you were the least bit intuitive or fair, you'd know that is not President Obama's style. It is not who he is. .
> ...



Obama's "style" is to have underlings play hard ball while he declares himself the only "adult" in the room and above such pettiness.  It's a strategy that plays quite well to the main stream media.  It also quite obviously infuriates anyone that he's used that ploy on...one more reason why his Republican adversaries have come to not only dislike Barack Obama's policies, but also increasingly dislike him as a person.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Yeah, how dare that uppity negro beat the GOP with their own tactics, doesn't he know his place?!!! Only the GOP are allowed to use shills like Stuttering LimpTard and HanNITWITty to spew the GOP racist hate while the GOP pretends to have clean hands.

August 9, 2011
Story #4: Regime's 2012 Plan: Politics of Personal Destruction
RUSH:   I've talked to many people, potential *Republican presidential nominees. Many have asked to come see me personally, and there's a uniformity of message* and they've all said, "Rush..." In fact, they've all I think been *asking me to behave in a similar way. They say, "Look, we can't go after Obama personally.* We just can't afford to do it. We have to stay focused on Obama's policies. *We've gotta take the high road." *


----------



## del (Sep 4, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




i'd never do anything like that; i'm not smart enough


----------



## peach174 (Sep 4, 2011)

del said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...




    
Did you have a good Birthday yesterday?
Happy Belated Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



*KA-POW!!!!!!*


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



"Uppity negro"?  See, this is exactly WHY none of the Republicans nominees now...and none of the Democratic nominees when he ran in 2008...dare to say anything negative about Barack Obama as a person because they will be instantly accused of racism.  It's a joke.  Sorry, but despite what you hear from the Main Stream Media, the man is not a saint nor does he surround himself with saints.  He is in fact rather thin skinned about criticism and prone to being peevish when he doesn't get his way.  He and his associates have always played political hardball right back to his first run for the State Senate in Illinois, which he won not by getting more votes than everyone else but by getting all of his opponents disqualified on procedural grounds.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




If the White House did not know, then they are even more ignorant and incompetent than we have heretofore given them credit for.

Which way do you want this?  The President either made an amateur political maneuver or he and his staff are grossly uninformed.

Your choice.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





You know the race mongerers are living in the Twilight Zone when even someone like Geraldine Ferraro was accused of racism for daring to broach the subject of Obama's profound lack of preparation for the presidency.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



If you look at Barack Obama's life objectively, it's really quite remarkable that someone who's done as little as he has in life has ended up where he has.  He somehow managed to get into Columbia after having been a stoned out slacker when he was in high school and his first two years at Occidental.  Then despite pedestrian grades there he somehow managed to get into Harvard Law School.  From all appearances he got elected as the first black President of the Law Review because Harvard was embroiled in conflict over it's treatment of black faculty and the election of a "person of color" was pushed by the Harvard powers that be as a means to alleviate that conflict.  Then he takes his celebrity status as President of the Law Review (of which he's the only LR Pres to ever not publish something under his own name) and uses that to get himself a lucrative book publishing deal and a job at a prestigious Chicago law firm that immediately allowed him time off to go write his book in Bora Bora.  Then of course he jumps into politics, getting elected as an Illinois State Senator by getting all of his opponents eliminated on procedural grounds.  After a six year period in which not one of the bills he himself sponsored was passed, Barack went hat in hand to Emile Jones the black political "godfather" of Chicago and asked for help.  Jones brags to a Chicago Tribune reporter that he's about to make himself a US Senator and starts feeding Obama legislation that other Democratic lawmakers had spent months and even years working on, allowing Barack to just sign his name on it and claim it as it's own.  After six years of not being able to pass a single bill...in his last year as a State Senator Obama passed over a dozen.  So armed with his now impressive list of legislative accomplishments and backed by Jones, Obama runs for and is elected to the US Senate.  As a young "up and coming" black politician, Obama is chosen to give a speech at the Democratic National Convention.  He's such a hit with that one speech that he's immediately seen as a future star of the Party and he's once again allowed to piggy back his name onto the legislation of other Democrats in the Senate.  Then, despite practically non-existent legislative accomplishments and completely non-existent executive experience he runs for the Presidency of the United States and because of a Main Stream Media that fawns over him like no other candidate in the history of American politics he manages to defeat Hillary Clinton to become the nominee and then John McCain to become the President.

It's really a remarkable story.  I don't think you could sell it to Hollywood because it's so hard to believe it could happen...but it did and now we have the most ill prepared President of my lifetime sitting in the Oval Office at one of the most demanding junctures of American history and it's not going well for him or for us.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Best summary ever.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


So basically you are saying that everything he accomplished, Harvard University, President of the Harvard Law Review, writing a book that was published, State Senator, US Senator and President of the US, was only because he was black. Yeah, nothing the least bit racist about that!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Actually that's exactly what I'm saying and it isn't in the slightest bit racist.  You honestly think that Barack Obama gets into Columbia with the grades he had at Occidental without Affirmative Action?  You think he gets into Harvard Law School?  You think he gets elected President of the Law Review that year if he were white?  You think he gets the book deal?  The no-show law job?  You think Emile Jones even talks to him if he's white?  You think he gets selected to make the speech at the Democratic National Convention if he's white?  You think the media treats him the way they did if he was white?  Do you HONESTLY think that a white man with his record would have even been considered for the Presidency?  I'm not being racist when I recount Barack Obama's remarkable ascension to power...I'm simply being honest about it.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Maybe..maybe not.

And the maybe not part comes because for some strange reason, you've not complained about Clarence Thomas..who's also been helped by Afirmative Action.

He's a hypocrite though, he wants to kill it.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He obviously got into Columbia with the grades he had and you have no proof that affirmative action had anything to do with it. That is just your RACIST opinion. You are just a jealous SLACKER who has accomplished absolutely nothing your entire life!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I haven't "complained" about Barack Obama.  I don't fault him for taking full advantage of the opportunities that were out there, just as I don't fault Clarence Thomas.  I've  simply pointed out the dangers of promoting someone based less on ability than on skin pigmentation.  In this case it's resulted in an unqualified man sitting in the White House.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That's Right. Anything blacks have is a result of affirmative action, unless the blacks are CON$ervative, then and only then did they earn it!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Why would a top rate institution like Columbia admit a student that had sub par grades if not Affirmative Action?  Pointing out the obvious neither makes me a racist nor jealous.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


 And if the skin pigmentation is black then they automatically lack the ability, unless they are CON$ervative, of course.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





B+ for effort though.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


What may be "sub par" to a racist might not be sub par to Columbia. You are just jealous because you are "sub par" for Phoenix University!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to see those subpar grades. Link, please. 

I don't doubt that it's possible they exist. He already made it clear he was practically a monk at Columbia, and I could make the assumption he did so in order to do better than he did at Occidental.

http://www.oxy.edu/x7992.xml



> The 1974 federal Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act (34 CFR Part 99) protects the privacy of student education records. We, therefore, cannot disclose students&#8217; classes, grade point averages, majors or other such information. President Obama's transcripts and other student records have not been released by Occidental.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Affirmative action may have a tiny push in the right direction, but what you do once you get their is entirely up to your abilities.

And you don't get to be President of the Harvard Law Review because they feel bad for ya..


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?



Excellent point!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I'm always amused by the "indignation" coming from the liberal left whenever anyone points out that Barack Obama had help from Affirmative Action.  Why does it bother you all so much to admit that?  Affirmative Action is a program championed by the left and in the cases of Barack Obama and Clarence Thomas it obviously worked.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



People are trying to use the fact that he was the first black President of the Harvard Law Review for PRECISELY that reason (awwww. Poor BHO. Here. Have our Presidency) - yeah. It does sound lame when you put it that way.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?
> ...



Inorite?!

I mean.

/ahem

Thank you.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> I need to see those subpar grades. Link, please.
> 
> I don't doubt that it's possible they exist. He already made it clear he was practically a monk at Columbia, and I could make the assumption he did so in order to do better than he did at Occidental.


Actually, CON$ have been complaining that Obama never released his grades from Occidental, Columbia or Harvard, but CON$ are psycho, er ...., er ...., Psychic and know everything. What is known is that Obama graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard Law School, pretty good for an affirmative action student!!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I judge people solely on what they "do"...not by what they "say"...and especially not by how they "look".  If Barack Obama had been judged by the American people in the same manner than he wouldn't be President of the United States right now.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



University of Massachusetts actually.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


See, these psycho, er ...., er ...., psychic CON$ know what every American thinks and have anointed themselves to speak for all Americans.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> I judge people solely on what they "do"...not by what they "say"...and especially not by how they "look".  *If Barack Obama had been judged by the American people in the same manner than he wouldn't be President of the United States right now.*



Please provide links of any stats or similar info/data of the voters responding to Obama's looks.

Thanks.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I need to see those subpar grades. Link, please.
> ...



It's very good for ANY student and he's to be commended for it.  It is rather curious however that he's always resisted having his grades released.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I judge people solely on what they "do"...not by what they "say"...and especially not by how they "look".  *If Barack Obama had been judged by the American people in the same manner than he wouldn't be President of the United States right now.*
> ...



I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about here.  Stats of voters responding to Obama's looks?  I'm simply pointing out that Barack Obama wasn't judged by his record of achievement...he was elected on vague notions of Hope and Change.  If he HAD been judged by his achievements as a legislator or as an executive then there is no way on God's green earth that he would have gotten the Democratic nomination over Hillary Clinton.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


It's even more curious that some people assume his unreleased grades were "sub par" based solely on his skin color!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I need to see those subpar grades. Link, please.
> ...



They may be telepathetic. Or psychotic. Tomato, tomahto.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Psychics can read the American mind, how dare anyone question you!


----------



## Sallow (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Sure he was..

And will be.

I am pretty sure he's going to win in 2012.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





Clarence Thomas is one of the reasons I voted for Bill Clinton and not George HW Bush in 1992.  

Not because I'm opposed Thomas being on the court, but because Bush insulted my intelligence.  

When Bush said that color didn't come into his decision, that was one more of a line of malarkey he'd been feeding us since the time of his awkward attempts at damage control during the Iran Contra affair.  

I don't think the government needs to tell us all the things which go on behind closed doors.  I believe that covert activity is sometimes good.  And I am not against a desire for diversity influencing a hiring decision.  But if you're going to lie, lie with some skill.  Don't insult me.






That said, I am still outraged on Thomas' behalf when people call him an Uncle Tom. 

But of course he was nominated to the SC because he was black.  No way would he have been on the short list for the court if he hadn't been.









> He's a hypocrite though, he wants to kill it.



It is not hypocritical to object to a program one benefited from.  If the program is abused, or if its time has come and gone, or for other possible reasons, a person of intelligence can want to end a program from which he benefited.

The idea that one shouldn't try to change or even end something one has benefited from is how Democrats suck people into helplessness.   They want people to become dependent on them.  But people who have struggled to rise out of dependence can quite reasonably judge that the programs which artificially propped them up were not ones which need to continue.  









Liberal racism can be disgusting.  Too many times I've heard that it's okay to call black conservatives names because they deserve it.  But  we couldn't even disagree on straight out policy decisions by Obama without being accused of our objections being hidden racist code.  That's hypocrisy.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> He obviously got into Columbia with the grades he had and you have no proof that affirmative action had anything to do with it. That is just your RACIST opinion. You are just a jealous SLACKER who has accomplished absolutely nothing your entire life!!!






Obama himself said he benefited from affirmative action.  

Do you know _anything_ about the man in the White House?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So you concede that they are sending Rush to do their dirty work, the same thing you bashed Obama for doing?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > He obviously got into Columbia with the grades he had and you have no proof that affirmative action had anything to do with it. That is just your RACIST opinion. You are just a jealous SLACKER who has accomplished absolutely nothing your entire life!!!
> ...



All successful blacks have, right?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You do know that Clarence Thomas is now considered the best and most influential legal mind on today's Supreme Court?


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...






Completely true.  Totally, utterly, definitively true.

If you took Obama's resume and put a white man's picture on the front of it, he would not have been elected.

Geraldine Ferraro was correct.  



As MarcATL so smoothly reminded us, Obama is no Satchell Paige.    He was chosen because he's a smooth talker with an instinct for how to get along with people in power.  .... An instinct which people might have thought would serve him well as President but hasn't.   He seems to have lost his touch for making politically intelligent decisions now that the buck stops with him.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

amelia said:


> oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



jfk


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> amelia said:
> 
> 
> > oldstyle said:
> ...



Wasn't  Satchell Paige either.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





He has SAID they were.  



Listen to your president for goodness sake!   WE do!!!!!


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...






I did not say that.   I did not imply that.  I made a statement based on what the President has said to someone who obviously doesn't pay attention to the president - just goes around calling other people racist for knowing things he/she doesn't know.


It's the height of ignorance to call someone else racist for knowing more than you.



Some of the people here really need to start paying attention to the man they elected.


Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?





Obama isn't a nobody and nothing.  You aren't a nobody or a nothing.  I am not a nobody or a nothing.  Who is?

But he did catch a series of lucky breaks.  His skill set included opportunism along with intelligence and other useful traits.  The people around him nurtured his narcissism.  



He isn't the Manchurian Candidate some people like to suggest.  But he was the Perfect Storm.



That's why there aren't "all manner of black men and women exactly like him".   It took a  highly improbable confluence of events, environment and personal skills for Obama to ascend to the presidency.




He does have skills.  Some remarkable. 

 He didn't have the experience to justify his election to the office of president - but he had the skills to one day achieve that by his own merits.  But as it turned out he didn't need to wait.  His ego and his enablers helped it happen way before it should have.



It can't happen often.  As silly as we humans can sometimes be, life tends to have its own checks and balances.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?
> ...



Still bitter about Hillary?


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...






Interesting question.

Hillary would have been better than Obama.  


My guy was Romney.  I was quite upset when Huckabee and McCain joined forces to shut him out.  A Romney-Hillary fight would have been a worthy match.  

With either one we would probably be in a robust economic recovery now.  I think more robust with Romney than with Hillary, but either way things would be much better than they are now.

Obama had a lousy sense of priorities and was way too inclined to micromanage.  A little tax break here.  A little waiver there. Tweak tweak tweak.  Death by a thousand cuts.  Each one causing people to be a little more reluctant to move forward because there was no telling what he might want to tinker with next.

I do wish he had done some more managing of his stimulus and HAMP once he set the ball rolling on those.  I wish he had checked in on HAMP and tried to make sure it was working as envisioned.  But he didn't.  Because of his problem with priorities.


----------



## Zona (Sep 4, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carry on, your guy blew it, the conservatives are capitalizing on it.  SSDD
> ...



Its 2011...the middle of the bus?  Perhaps the back 1/4?


----------



## Zona (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's a stupid question. If you really believe BHO is nobody and nothing, who just caught a series of lucky breaks (special thanks to Affirmative Action) - why aren't there all manner of black men and women exactly like him?
> ...



So he is guaranteed a win in 2012?


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





He has the home field advantage.  But it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I assume they were "sub par" based on his reluctance to release them.  The color of his skin doesn't affect that assumption one way or the other.  Your trying to say that it does is simply the game that's played every time someone criticizes this President.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 4, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...



If this was just politics by Boehner, then I find it really, really petty. 

I am going to take the man at his word and hope there was an actual pragmatic reason for this stupidity.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 4, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> Rush is a racist bought off a-hole...he knows his audience.....many thanks to him...



Limbaugh is a product of his environment.

A rich kid who grew up sheltered in a (relatively small) Southern Missouri town with a country club membership and a dad with far right views.  As being opinionated was his only real talent, and not having the need to learn the value of hard work, he screwed around until he was able to hit the jack pot in radio by being an opinionated asshole.  

If he were worth a damn or had any balls to back up that big mouth, he'd have at least gone on to serve in Viet Nam.  Instead, he found a way out (like many sons of privileged in small towns).  

There's a handful of people like that in every small town.  Limbaugh is the only one to win the douche bag lottery.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





We have his word that he wasn't a stellar student.  

But there's also other reasons for him not to release his transcripts.

There's the obvious one of candidates and presidents not usually (ever?) releasing their own grades.

But also he told us in his memoir about the kind of friends and mentors he sought out as an undergrad.  I think that if the public were to have seen his coursework and organization memberships in plain print and available on any google search, they probably would have recoiled at some of his choices.  It would have added weight to the accusations of his Marxist leanings.  Could have swayed the middle of the road voter.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Both the Democrats that ran against Barack Obama back in 2008 and Republicans who run against him now KNOW only too well that they cannot point out any of his personal "baggage" without being accused of racism.  I'm quite sure Hillary would have LOVED for someone to do her "dirty work" for her, just as Republican candidates would LOVE to have someone else take the heat for pointing out the rather glaring inconsistencies in the Barack Obama "narrative".

I just it laughable that Barack Obama has managed to portray himself as "above" petty politics, when he's one of Emile Jone's "guys" from Chicago, and you folks all buy it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> ...



Of course there is a pragmatic reason for what Boehner did.  The Obama camp tried to upstage the Republican debate by calling for a joint session of Congress on the same night and at the same time and Boehner balked.  It was petty politics by the Democrats...responded to by petty politics by the Republicans.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Personally, I don't think candidates for President should be allowed to hide things like this from the American public.  If you want the highest office in the land then don't hold back information from the people who have to make the decision of who deserves that office.  Just as someone's choice of college, choice of major, and class standing tells us something about them...their choice of classes speaks volumes about them as a person.  The more I know about the candidates other than the hot air they ALL spout when up on stage, then the better able I'm going to be at selecting the best person for the job.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If that's the case, then Boehner lied - which is uninspiring.

Furthermore, party politics shouldn't trump a presidential address.  Also uninspiring.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 4, 2011)

Boehner was deft.  His handling of Obama's partisan prank was flawless.  

Boehner impresses me greatly.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


I'm curious how you think you can make me...?


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2011)

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


But the Useful Idiots such as Rinata lap it eagerly up.  Sad, really.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> He obviously got into Columbia with the grades he had and you have no proof that affirmative action had anything to do with it. That is just your RACIST opinion. You are just a jealous SLACKER who has accomplished absolutely nothing your entire life!!!


In reality, you're racist for supporting Affirmative Action.

"There, there, Mr. Black Man.  Us white liberals know that you're not good enough to succeed on your own, so let us help you."


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 23, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...




Not all black people are saints.

This guy is filled with hate which will comsume him or he will learn the error of his path of hate.

I have know many a black person who would have told him the same thing I just told him.

There are racists of every color.

I have know far more white racists in my life than black ones.

That is a fact


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> RW fatso extraordinaire recently said "The Republicans if they have any hope of winning the 2012 election, have got to put this guy in his place using this as their opportunity to do it. No doubt about it." He was referring to the faux-outrage non-story about the date change.
> 
> First question, what place does our President need to be in?
> 
> ...




The president needs to be in the executive branch and stay limited by the confines on his power as outlined in the constitution.   IE no EPA passing laws without congressional consent, discussion, and approval amongst other things.

Is "Put him in his place" racist code for something, I don't think so but I didn't hear the context in which it was said.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 23, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Well then you''re hanging around white people that are ignorant. Your problem.
What could possibly be your interest here? Other than the fact that Old Salty is part of one of your politically correct protected classes.
I have about as much time for the ratings of a dyed in the wool racist like Salt as a I have for far left moonbats such as yourself. As far as I am concerned you are equally worthless.
If you feel it necessary to align yourself with a hateful individual, then you are just as hateful as that person.
How are those crocheting classes?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



*"Not all black people are saints."*

The breath of naivety and stupidity on display in this one statement is an embarrassment to sentient beings the world over.

Through out civilization all humans who have hated another racial group have been consumed by hate and never lived productive meaningful lives, while hating? Every white person who hated blacks during segregation died distraught and unhappy?

Use your "adult" logic and realize that humans are vastly more complex than the singular amoebas you envision.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...





> Through out civilization all humans who have hated another racial group have been consumed by hate and never lived productive meaningful lives, while hating? Every white person who hated blacks during segregation died distraught and unhappy?



So blacks can't hate whites just for being white? Blacks can't be racist?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Orly? And what did you say to me about whites a few weeks back? Pot, kettle; etc.


----------



## rdean (Sep 24, 2011)

Republican "plans for the future" are their failed "policies of the past". 

I want to see their "list of success" that they put in front of the American people.  Should be hilarious.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



What, that I hate white people? Yes I do and god isn't going to strike me down. My life will be good and my kids are healthy, just are kids who were raised by parents who hate blacks, chinese or muslims. You white liberals are a funny bunch. No wonder your kids grow up trying to be another race.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I'm black and I'm a racist so that answers you dumbass question right there. 

P.S. Blacks do hate whites just because you are white. Didn't you ever watch Def Comedy Jam?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Frankly, not giving a shit. You don't get to call people on "humans are vastly more complex than the singular amoebas you envision", and then go ahead and do it yourself.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Hey, just remember salty, what goes around comes around. Your hate has consumed you. 
Accidents can happen at any time. Get it?
I know what you're up to here. You keep spewing your sewage in the hopes you'll catch someone reciprocating your hate. Yoiu do this so you can whine like a little bitch and accuse THEM of racism. 
You must realize that because you are an admitted ignorant hater, you are as insignificant as a flyspeck in the ocean.
God help you of your kids learn to hate as you do.
You are now on ignore. That is the only place for fools such as yourself. You stink. And I don't mean that in a nice way.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 28, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> I don't hate white people because I was a victim, I hate white people because you are white people.



As I've posted in an earlier thread, my brother was beaten near dead by black folk. 
I hate the people that did that. 

Do I hate blacks because they are black people? Oh hell no. 
I love the blacks that I've known and befriended over my years. And they were and are the truly and the truthful- more so many of my white bretheren. 

Fix yourself Salty man. I fixed and found your bretheren in my own way. I'm proud to to claim yours as mine.


----------



## luciferthebased (Oct 29, 2011)

its not if obama knows his place. but if you (the general public) know your place. #blackbilderberg


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 29, 2011)

luciferthebased said:


> its not if obama knows his place. but if you (the general public) know your place. #blackbilderberg



Oh, how cute. A lost hash tag. How on earth did it fall off Twitter?


----------

